# Question on using Starch on a Flag?



## Cashs Cowgirl

My friend has one of those decorative flags you hang outside of your home...you can get them in all styles: holidays, animals, etc. They seem to be made mostly of polyester or some such material.

She got a horse one for her birthday and wondered if it can be liquid starched to help it last longer outside? Will it make it stiff? Will that work for helping to preserve it longer? I told her I'd ask here to see

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I've been trying to find an answer for you, but no luck. I'm not sure starch is good for polyester..

Can't really find anything about it online, but to preserve it's colors, I'd think she could treat it with a UV inhibitor type of chemical...I know there are some clear fabric paints for that.

stiffer....I'm thinking she doesn't want it to fray? Perhaps put a frame of heavier fabric around it. Sew or fabric glue a strip of outdoor heavy tent fabric around the edges. that stuff will withstand a hurricane. Nice way to set it off, too.


----------



## cc

She might want to try and spray Scotch Gard on it. I use it on all my outside flags and it seems to keep them fresh looking and when the season changes I just wipe them down with a sponge and roll them up on a gift wrapping paper roll. By rolling them on the cardboard tube they are all ready to go the next year, no need to try and flatten them out or iron them.


----------

